# للبيع / شاحنة مان 18460 xxl موديل :2003



## الشاحنة الأولى (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مان

18460 XXL

موديل :2003

الجير بوكس:يدوي

المسافه المقطوعه: 917.000 كم

رقم العرض : 1223033

 وقود ديزل

أول تسجيل:مايو2003

القوه : 460 حصان

اورو3

المحاور:2

4x2 

ريتردر

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 118الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء











​


----------

